# "Day of the Dragon"



## Thorondor_ (Sep 29, 2005)

I just finnished this book written by Richard Knaak, the first one from the Warcraft universe translated in my language. I think that there are a lot of "similarities" with M-E, to say the least:

- the "gods" can take humanoid shapes
- dragons can control the mind of humans; the bad one uses this trick in order to destroy the most important kingdoms
- the most powerful item is a golden disk, into which the gods poured much of their power, which can be destroyed only by the power of the dark god, the one who made it
- wizards are critical in the finnishing of the quest, together with a certain "fellowship"
- it can be said that the big bad guy is more related to his incarnate form, since he has metal plates fused to his body
- the most powerful enemies of the dragons are the winged lions
- an "emissary" (descendant from a god) is sent to convince the gods to make direct war against the dark lord; after what could be called "the war of wrath", the enemy is defeated but not for good

What do you guys think? Aren't these "similarities" .... interesting?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 29, 2005)

It depends how extensively these ideas were used in this book. I don't think a fantasy writer can be wholly original (anymore?), but it seems this one is bordering on plagiarism.


----------

